# The effects of non-galvanized nails in PT Lumber?



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

The ACQ plate is highly corrosive to non-galvanized steel, and it will eventually degrade the nails. Use your box of nails for everything else, but get some hot-dipped galvanized nails (hand drives if necessary) for the stud to plate connection. If your inspector is on the ball, he'll require hot-dipped anyway.

Stainless nails are completely overkill for this application, and they're uber-expensive.


----------



## jeffmn (Dec 18, 2008)

Do you think it would be alright to install all the studs with the non-galvanized nails and then come back with a strip of galvanized nails and put a couple in each stud? I am just trying to figure out a way to do this without changing nails in the gun constantly. I prefer not to hand drive. I have a hard time keeping the stud where i want when i drive by hand.


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

jeffmn said:


> I prefer not to hand drive. I have a hard time keeping the stud where i want when i drive by hand.


One way, you can use your foot on the opposite side of the stud to hold it from shifting while your hammering, but i would agree, its much easyer with air guns. 

A second thing you could do if you have level floor joists above, is use two bottom plates. Hiltity your PT down then box nail your wall and then kick it up as if you where building from scratch, then you can use galvanized by hand. The second plate will give you the room to be able to flip the wall up and not get hung up on the bottom of the joists above.

Just some ideas...

_


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Jeffmn, the more nails you put in the stud the weaker you make the connection, so I wouldn't do what you propose because the "slick" nails would not be counted. Two 10d nails or three 8d nails are required at each stud to plate connection. I'd suggest either using the galvanized nails for everything to save the inconvenience, hand drive (it isn't hard after you get the hang of using your foot to hold the stud), or use an untreated bottom plate to connect to the studs with a 2nd treated bottom plate beneath it.


----------



## SNC (Dec 5, 2008)

jeffmn said:


> Do you think it would be alright to install all the studs with the non-galvanized nails and then come back with a strip of galvanized nails and put a couple in each stud? I am just trying to figure out a way to do this without changing nails in the gun constantly. I prefer not to hand drive. I have a hard time keeping the stud where i want when i drive by hand.


:laughing:
Yes you can do this if you want to. Dont use to many nails, another thing you can do if you can get ahold of some Borate treated lumber for the plate you can use regular nails in it without any problems.
Borate is white looking with a chalkt like stuff on it.

http://www.taunton.com/finehomebuilding/how-to/articles/new-pressure-treated-wood-decks.aspx


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Non coated nails in ACG will barely last 2 yrs, only hot dipped galvanize or stainless are recommended. And do not use aluminum as flashing, only use copper. This does not apply to your job, but is for general info.


----------



## cwschmidt76 (3 mo ago)

jeffmn said:


> Do you think it would be alright to install all the studs with the non-galvanized nails and then come back with a strip of galvanized nails and put a couple in each stud? I am just trying to figure out a way to do this without changing nails in the gun constantly. I prefer not to hand drive. I have a hard time keeping the stud where i want when i drive by hand.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@cwschmidt76 you are responding to a 14 year old thread. Hopefully they saw the light.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)




----------

